# 30" Thermador vs. DCS vs. GE Monogram vs. Wolf



## markruehl (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm about to turn in a very old coil stove for something much higher end, and particularly want something that will be sufficient for wok cooking.  The DCS burners seems very close to the grates, which I'm assuming will mean I will get more heat for stirfry than a similar BTU for the Thermador (17.5k vs. 18K), but I'm also concerned that the stainless steel top (even though it's supposedly a special type) will be a lot harder to clean than the Thermador, which has a black porcelain top.  Or would the the GE or even a Wolf be better?  Any thoughts about this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Stainless will burn and discolor.


----------

